# Maybe a Dumb Question?



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

I need to replace a service on one half of a duplex where there was a fire. The fire was in the laundry, at the back of the house, and fried the panel. It's an older duplex with a plain meter base outside which was right behind the panel. In order to save the customer some money is there any reason I couldn't use what I guess is called a trailer panel with the meter, main and 20 spaces outside instead of the whole outside meter/main and inside panel? I was planning on using a 200A and splicing onto the good wire then taking it to the panel. I plan on making the new panel up to code.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not sure what the splicing is all about but you certainly can have the main panel outside and no panel inside.


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. The wire into the burnt panel won't be long enough to reach the new one.
I'm fairly new to residential so I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dr electron said:


> Thanks. The wire into the burnt panel won't be long enough to reach the new one.
> I'm fairly new to residential so I wanted to be sure.


I would replace the old wire. Residential services are pretty similar to commercial except for T. 310.15(B)(6) ampacities for residences.


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

That's why the splices. A very small portion of the house was burnt, it just happened to be where the panel is. I'm going to where the old wiring isn't damaged and splicing it there.


----------

